# Fish fostering anyone...Koran Angel



## Samabeli (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi All,
So I have been told that in this community of marine hobbyists there are people willing to foster fish. Not sure if this is true but I thought I would throw it out there. I recently bought a 140g set up that included a big beautiful koran angelfish who is now not doing so well. He was fine for the first little while but he is no his usual self and seems to be going down fast. My Nitrates are high and I am working on lowering them but donèt seem to be able to lower them fast enough for this guy. He is just starting to go through the change which will be amazing. Someone suggested that I try fostering him out for 6 months until my tank is established since I am brand new to the marine world. If anyone knows anyone willing to do this I would sure appreciate hearing from you. Not sure what else to do for this poor guy. I am in North Van.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I can loan you a sulphur chamber - with a serious deposit to be 100% refund except may be to replace the media. Not sure what you got in your tank. Better yet is you buy your own media from JL so you don't take a chance of getting something from my old media..

It should take your nitrate to zero in a week or two. There may be more issue than just the nitrate though.

If you want it back after 6 months, you have to wait for people with fish only tank - which I found very challenging to keep fish healthy. Catching a Koran from a tank with life rocks could be a fit of work and bring havoc to the tank.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you know if he eats corals/anemones or is he reef-safe? If he's the latter, then I can foster him in my tank. Got a 210g he can go into.

I'm in Burnaby.

Anthony 604-868-5553


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi big teddy bear. You are such a kind soul  I knew you will come to someone's rescue.

My Koran (now RIP) used to rip all the polyps off the rocks - did not appear to ingest any. Does not seems to bother mushrooms, LPS and I had no SPS. It decimated my orange polyp colony


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

saltwater angels of any species are generally considered to be not reef-safe. In the wild they'll graze on patches of polyps and sponge here and there, which doesn't affect the reef as a whole, but in the confined space of a tank, they'll tear stuff up.


----------



## Samabeli (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you so much Andrew, he is not reef safe however so I would not want him to destroy your tank. 
gklaw - I will have my water checked at JL this morning and if a sulphur tank will work then I would love to take you up on your offer. Thank you so much for your reply.
Jacki


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, as a general rule large angels are non-reefsafe but both myself & my friends have kept reef-safe angels before (including Korans & Majestics).

Anthony


----------

